
Stripe chief warns about housing costs as Irish engineering hub announced - s_dev
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/stripe-chief-warns-about-housing-costs-as-dublin-engineering-hub-announced-1.3379805
======
s_dev
Edited title from Dublin to Irish as HNers could be forgiven for thinking
Dublin, CA.

~~~
igravious
You could have said Dublin, Ireland

